# High country quickie.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

After arriving back from a weekend out of town and finishing some painting in my daughters room, I had a couple hours free. Sounded like a no brainer. Hit the local high country lake. This serves as a reminder that some of the best fishing of the year is ahead of us, not to mention the spectacular fall scenery. Kept a couple brookies for dinner.

A few pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish. Pistol Petes?

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Nice fish. Pistol Petes?
> 
> .


Yep, I love my Pistol Petes on small alpine lakes. Slowly kick troll them and hang on.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hit one of those "road side" lakes in the Uintas yesterday. Best day of flyfishing this year>>O


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice report! I didn't know there were tigers in that lake...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks like a trifecta.Beautiful:!:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Slayer said:


> Nice report! I didn't know there were tigers in that lake...


Hmmm. I have actually caught a tiger out of that particular lake once, but the pictured fish #2-4 were brookies. (#1 and #5 were bows) I presume that fish #2 below was the one that was thought of as a tiger.



All brookies have the wavy patterns on their backs like tigers do, (the term is vermiculation) but note that on this fish and brookies in general, the waviness transitions into spottting part way down the back. More importantly, note the *RED*. spots on the fish. Tiger trout will not have red spots on them or any "real" spots for that matter.

Here are a few pics of tigers from my archive.







Note that in contrast to the first pic, tiger trout have the waviness/vermiculations down the whole body and very importantly, no red spots. One of the wavy lines may be short and look like a dark spot, but there will be no red ones on a tiger. Tigers also will be yellowish to golden when they color up and brookies will be reddish. Many tigers will be silvery too. (these are the best one to harvest and eat if so inclined.)


----------

